# No Volata or Vuelta Owners?



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I was just wondering there were any Volata or Vuelta owners lurking out there. 

If so, could you give me your impressions/regrets, etc.?

I'm considering them against animals like the Cannondale CAAD8 Optimo 2, Specialized Allez Elite Double- enthusiast bikes for broke college students who spend money they don't have to bike when they should be studying.


----------



## TheDogMan (Sep 29, 2004)

I've got an '05 Volata that I've been riding as a backup bike for the past couple years... very happy with it. Good fast bike, very smooth ride. Aluminum frame with carbon fork, seat, and chain stays.


----------



## Rustus (May 31, 2008)

Just got a Vuelta (got a screamin' deal) and am very happy with it. I am a mtn biker who is exploring the road side of things. My wife is a roadie, and I am looking into the pavement side of things. The Orbea seems to be a great entry into roadbiking. I live in mtn bike paradise (the mountains of northern NM) which also seems to be road bike paradise too.


----------

